# On This Sea or That Sea



## Hound Dog1 (Feb 6, 2016)

As Mexico is blessed with four beautiful and very different seas, here is how one finds the best amd most convenient access to three of the four while avoiding the excessive heat and humidity cursing most Mexican beach environments much of the year. The answer is the cool and pleasant Chiapas Highlands (preferably in or near San Cristobal deLas Casas) which area is more-or-less equadistant from each coast so one can choose the Caribbean for one adventure or can venture to the Pacific or Gulf of Mexico for the next. This won’t work well for the Sea of Cortez. 

These very different beach destinations are all within a few hours of San Cristobal and that somewhat easy access to each sea means one can choose among the crystal seas of the Caribbean, the charm of the Gulf or the beautiful and spectacular isolation of the Chiapas and Oaxaca Pacific beaches.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Hound Dog1 said:


> As Mexico is blessed with four beautiful and very different seas, here is how one finds the best amd most convenient access to three of the four while avoiding the excessive heat and humidity cursing most Mexican beach environments much of the year. The answer is the cool and pleasant Chiapas Highlands (preferably in or near San Cristobal deLas Casas) which area is more-or-less equadistant from each coast so one can choose the Caribbean for one adventure or can venture to the Pacific or Gulf of Mexico for the next. This won’t work well for the Sea of Cortez.
> 
> These very different beach destinations are all within a few hours of San Cristobal and that somewhat easy access to each sea means one can choose among the crystal seas of the Caribbean, the charm of the Gulf or the beautiful and spectacular isolation of the Chiapas and Oaxaca Pacific beaches.


True, but what you call cool and pleasant is freezing cold to me  So, vice versa, Great choice for a get away when coastal living gets too hot in the summer.


----------



## Hound Dog1 (Feb 6, 2016)

Well said Surabi? One person’s refreshing interlude is another person”s goosebumps.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hound Dog1 said:


> These very different beach destinations are all within a few hours of San Cristobal and that somewhat easy access to each sea means one can choose among the crystal seas of the Caribbean, the charm of the Gulf or the beautiful and spectacular isolation of the Chiapas and Oaxaca Pacific beaches.



Courious what do you mean by "' all within a few hours of San Cristobal"", which beaches or beach towns on the Pacific, Caribbean and Gulf of Mexico are within a few hours of SCDLC? To me the definition of a few is 3 or 4 hours.......


----------



## Hound Dog1 (Feb 6, 2016)

I mean ine neighborhood of six hours more or less. The Chiapas Hoghlandjs is a bit on the cool side, at least in San Cristobal. Back to Ajijic, i say.


----------



## KingM (Apr 2, 2018)

Hound Dog1 said:


> I mean ine neighborhood of six hours more or less. The Chiapas Hoghlandjs is a bit on the cool side, at least in San Cristobal. Back to Ajijic, i say.


By the time you're six hours away, I'm not sure it makes much difference. You can drive from Phoenix to San Diego in less than 5 1/2 hours, but that doesn't make Phoenix a beachfront location.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

And if you can drive to a Caribbean beach in less than 6 hours, you are driving way too fast...


----------



## Hound Dog1 (Feb 6, 2016)

No matter how long it takes, as an ex-San Franciscan, i say, it matters not how long it tales to get from nowhere to nowhere,


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

"" as an ex-San Franciscan,"" What a coincidence, I was born and raised in San Francisco, what hospital were you born in? What High school did you attend??????


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> "" as an ex-San Franciscan,"" What a coincidence, I was born and raised in San Francisco, what hospital were you born in? What High school did you attend??????


I wasn't born there but I lived there for 35 years, first in the Sunset, then Glen Park, Miraloma, and finally West Portal.


----------



## Hound Dog1 (Feb 6, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I wasn't born there but I lived there for 35 years, first in the Sunset, then Glen Park, Miraloma, and finally West Portal.


I also lived in San Franciosco for some 35 years but in North Beach. A fine town. What’s your point?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog1 said:


> I also lived in San Franciosco for some 35 years but in North Beach. A fine town. What’s your point?


No point. Just a comment.


----------



## Hound Dog1 (Feb 6, 2016)

HD was born in Greenville, Alabama, a fine and quite beautiful town even in 1942 when I popped out. When i was of appropriate age, I left Alabama for Santa Monica thinking I. would run into Nanette Funicello on the beach there or even Troy Donahue if i was in a same-sex mood but I found neither in Santa Monica so I moved to San Francisco during the Summer of Love (1967) but failed to find satisfaction there as well. San .Francisco, unlike Santa Monica, turned out to be worthy of a place in which to reside so I stayed there from 1967 uuntil 2001 at which time I retired to Mexico. In my value system, it’s not where one is born that matters (no one chooses that) but where one chooses to fool around in once one has the opportunity to “get out of Dodge”.


----------



## Hound Dog1 (Feb 6, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> Courious what do you mean by "' all within a few hours of San Cristobal"", which beaches or beach towns on the Pacific, Caribbean and Gulf of Mexico are within a few hours of SCDLC? To me the definition of a few is 3 or 4 hours.......


 I, upon reflection, get it Chicois. While I was growing up in South Alabama in the 1940s and 50s, my family took the three hour drive from my home town to the extraordinarily beautiful beaches of the Gulf of Mexico at Destin, Florida where my family spent much of their summers living on the beach. The saying in those days was that the big city of Birmingham became a ghost town in August when everyone who could afford it moved to the Florida 

Birmingham was six hours from Destin but that time frame detered no one with adequate resourses to move to what was known as “Little Birmingham” during the summer. The same phenomenum occurs. Where possible everywhere. When I lived in Paris,the city moved to the Mediterraean every summer.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog1 said:


> HD was born in Greenville, Alabama, a fine and quite beautiful town even in 1942 when I popped out. When i was of appropriate age, I left Alabama for Santa Monica thinking I. would run into Nanette Funicello on the beach there or even Troy Donahue if i was in a same-sex mood but I found neither in Santa Monica so I moved to San Francisco during the Summer of Love (1967) but failed to find satisfaction there as well. San .Francisco, unlike Santa Monica, turned out to be worthy of a place in which to reside so I stayed there from 1967 uuntil 2001 at which time I retired to Mexico. In my value system, it’s not where one is born that matters (no one chooses that) but where one chooses to fool around in once one has the opportunity to “get out of Dodge”.


Curious.
I moved to the San Francisco Bay area in 1967 and left in 2002, so we pretty much overlapped. My first year was in Albany while I was a student at UC Berkeley, then a year in Vietnam thanks to Uncle Sam and the draft. My last few years I moved to San Mateo County to shorten a commute, but the rest of the time I was in San Francisco.


----------



## Hound Dog1 (Feb 6, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> Curious.
> I moved to the San Francisco Bay area in 1967 and left in 2002, so we pretty much overlapped. My first year was in Albany while I was a student at UC Berkeley, then a year in Vietnam thanks to Uncle Sam and the draft. My last few years I moved to San Mateo County to shorten a commute, but the rest of the time I was in San Francisco.


San Froncisco is a fine town even though, unlike lovely Mobile, it lacks tree cover. Dawg lived in Oakland overlooking the lake for some time upon originally moving to the Bay Area in 1967 and used to pig out on some Berkeley restaurants and some hot dog joint in Albany the name of which I do not remember. The fact thay you moved from the East Bay to The city infers to me that you are gifted with discernment.


----------



## Hound Dog1 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hound Dog1 said:


> I, upon reflection, get it Chicois. While I was growing up in South Alabama in the 1940s and 50s, my family took the three hour drive from my home town to the extraordinarily beautiful beaches of the Gulf of Mexico at Destin, Florida where my family spent much of their summers living on the beach. The saying in those days was that the big city of Birmingham became a ghost town in August when everyone who could afford it moved to the Florida
> 
> Birmingham was six hours from Destin but that time frame detered no one with adequate resourses to move to what was known as “Little Birmingham” during the summer. The same phenomenum occurs. Where possible everywhere. When I lived in Paris,the city moved to the Mediterraean every summer.


Midcourse corrections:
* That should have read “Florida panhandle”. From around Panama City to around Gulf Shores, Alabama, the most beautiful and perfect sugar-white beaches adjoining crystal seas on the planet.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog1 said:


> San Froncisco is a fine town even though, unlike lovely Mobile, it lacks tree cover. Dawg lived in Oakland overlooking the lake for some time upon originally moving to the Bay Area in 1967 and used to pig out on some Berkeley restaurants and some hot dog joint in Albany the name of which I do not remember. The fact thay you moved from the East Bay to The city infers to me that you are gifted with discernment.


You also.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Who needs trees when you have a window seat in your apt. on Russian Hill looking at the GG bridge?
Worked downtown and took the cable car. Good old days. Sadly, things aren't the same there anymore.


----------



## Hound Dog1 (Feb 6, 2016)

lagoloo said:


> Who needs trees when you have a window seat in your apt. on Russian Hill looking at the GG bridge?
> Worked downtown and took the cable car. Good old days. Sadly, things aren't the same there anymore.


Well said lagoloo except on Russian Hill my apartment window ovetlooked the Bay Bridge not the Golden Gate. San Francisco was a fabulous town but we could not afford to live there and retire simultaneously so we moved to Mexico. As it turned out -a mighty fine decision.h


----------



## Hound Dog1 (Feb 6, 2016)

lagoloo said:


> Who needs trees when you have a window seat in your apt. on Russian Hill looking at the GG bridge?
> Worked downtown and took the cable car. Good old days. Sadly, things aren't the same there anymore.


Well said lagoloo except on Russian Hill my apartment window ovetlooked the Bay Bridge not the Golden Gate. San Francisco was a fabulous town but we could not afford to live there and retire simultaneously so we moved to Mexico. As it turned out -a mighty fine decision.I also worked in Downtown San Francisco for many years walking
to work stopping in nice bars along the way. Fun town.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

If anyone can live in The City and retire, too, I'd like to hear about it! That probably applies to most of California. I'm seeing a lot of lookeeloos around the Lake Chapala area with CA plates.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

lagoloo said:


> If anyone can live in The City and retire, too, I'd like to hear about it! That probably applies to most of California. I'm seeing a lot of lookeeloos around the Lake Chapala area with CA plates.



I did it, retired 11 years ago, lived in Rincon de Guayabitos,Nayarit, just sold it and am now building a house and moving to Oconahua, Jalisco ....


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Pretty little town.
https://en.mexico.pueblosamerica.com/foto/oconahua


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Pretty little area*



lagoloo said:


> Pretty little town.
> https://en.mexico.pueblosamerica.com/foto/oconahua


Yes, and not a Texas licence plate in site........LOL


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> I did it, retired 11 years ago, lived in Rincon de Guayabitos,Nayarit, just sold it and am now building a house and moving to Oconahua, Jalisco ....


Chico, why the move to Guayabitos and then to Oconahua? They seem to be in "el medio de la nada" or what am I missing? So why those towns? I have a house in a remote town, but it is for family reasons, it's hard to imagine moving (OK, that is really latin, lol). And I do not want this to be the only thing anyone responds to, but Nayarit is at state department level 4 "do not travel". How was security?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> I did it, retired 11 years ago, lived in Rincon de Guayabitos,Nayarit, just sold it and am now building a house and moving to Oconahua, Jalisco ....


Different strokes for different folks to repeat a cliche. 

I like that part of the country. Last month I walked from La Estanzuela to Talpa, a trip I have done every Semana Santa for the past 9 years. And a couple of weeks ago I did a motorcycle loop to Ahualulco to Ameca and home again. So I enjoy that countryside for sightseeing, walking and camping. 

But for day to day living, I prefer the conveniences of a city.


----------



## Hound Dog1 (Feb 6, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> Yes, and not a Texas licence plate in site........LOL


. 

Enough said.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I appreciate that some people are content with living "el medio de la nada", but having been born and raised in big cities and living reasonably near them most of my life, it wouldn't work for me.
I also enjoy being among some other expats (not all, for sure) since I am aware that if nearly all the population of my town was of another nationality, I'd never be fully accepted as one of them.
So, as the old saw says: "different strokes".


----------



## Hound Dog1 (Feb 6, 2016)

lagoloo said:


> I appreciate that some people are content with living "el medio de la nada", but having been born and raised in big cities and living reasonably near them most of my life, it wouldn't work for me.
> I also enjoy being among some other expats (not all, for sure) since I am aware that if nearly all the population of my town was of another nationality, I'd never be fully accepted as one of them.
> So, as the old saw says: "different strokes".



Dawg grew up in rural South Alabama some distance from the big cities of Atlanta and Birmingham so I be’s a country boy. In Mexico we settled on Ajijic, Jalisco and San Cristobal de Las Casas, Chiapas -two very different places - so when we get tired of one place we can escape to a different world. When we head for Chiapas, I have some specialty mayonnaise in the trunk and when we head back to Jalisco, the trunk contains some specialty Chiapanecan food items not available there. There are times I think I have some food item in the pantry that actually residesi in a pantry 1400 kilometers away. Sigh.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog1 said:


> Dawg grew up in rural South Alabama some distance from the big cities of Atlanta and Birmingham so I be’s a country boy. In Mexico we settled on Ajijic, Jalisco and San Cristobal de Las Casas, Chiapas -two very different places - so when we get tired of one place we can escape to a different world. When we head for Chiapas, I have some specialty mayonnaise in the trunk and when we head back to Jalisco, the trunk contains some specialty Chiapanecan food items not available there. There are times I think I have some food item in the pantry that actually residesi in a pantry 1400 kilometers away. Sigh.


At one point in my life, I was a student, was working part time, and was raising a family. So I spent part of every week on campus, part in an office and part working or studying at home. I was always running into things I needed that were at wherever I was not. That experience encouraged me to avoid fragmented life styles. I'm glad it works for you.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

xolo said:


> Chico, why the move to Guayabitos and then to Oconahua? They seem to be in "el medio de la nada" or what am I missing? So why those towns? I have a house in a remote town, but it is for family reasons, it's hard to imagine moving (OK, that is really latin, lol). And I do not want this to be the only thing anyone responds to, but Nayarit is at state department level 4 "do not travel". How was security?


Security : If you read the full warning I believe it states that the coastal area is not included in the warning....

El medio de la nada : Depends what likes a person has, for instance:
1 I cut and polish Opals, Magdalena is 30 min. away.
2 I enjoy a hot springs, Amatlan de Canas is 45 min. away.
3 I have a friend who makes Tequila in Tequila which is 60 min. away.
4 I enjoy hunting for different colors of Volcan Tequila Obsidian, 60 min.
5 friends in Tonala I visit frequently, 90 min. away
6 Growing up and working in a large city most of my life I enjoy the 
quiet and peace of the country.

So you may call it in the middle of nowhere, I call it the ""El ojo del huracán""


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

7 My bad, I should have mentioned my friends John and Suzi Pint who live in Zapopan, 60 min. away...They have written some books for adventures to visit around Guadalajara, Outdoors in Western Mexico Vol1 & 2 have at least 70 adventures to do in the area...I have only done 8 of 70 adventures so I believe I will be occupied for many years to come....So much Jalisco, so little time.....
Check out their site:

ranchopint.com.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Hi Chico, 

Thanks for that response. That answers some of my questions (I'm an academic so my questions are never answered). 

I'll have to read the security warning. I take it that it was not an issue for you on the coast close to Jalisco? (I think Jalisco).


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Chico,

My concern is Los Mochis. Do you have any feel for security in that city? I've been invited to do fieldwork there but am cautious.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

xolo, 
In all my years of driving the Pacific coast of Mexico I went into Los Mochis once, looking like a dirty town, 1 star hotels and a ferry boat to Baja that could be a route to move contraband, I did not like it.
I bypass it now a days, maybe there is a reason for folks to board the Copper Canyon Train in El Fuerte some 50 miles away instead of Los Mochis...

What type of field work?????


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I spent one night in Los Mochis in 2010. I met some friends there, we found a hotel for the night and in the morning took the train, El Chepe, to Creel. I have passed by it on the highway many times, and once went out to Topolobampo nearby to catch the ferry to La Paz. Nothing in my experience gave me any pause about safety but it was a limited experience and many years ago.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Ok, thanks to both of you. I'd probably be in the surrounding rural areas as well. It's to work with indigenous peoples as part of my academic program.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I've heard that Los Mochis can be a bit of a rough town. Did stay there one night, but at a hotel on the highway, not right in town. And have taken the ferry to and from Topolobampo (one of my favorite Mexican place names). One of the young ferry workers I talked to when I was out on deck having a smoke told me that ferry run was rough- long-haul truck drivers getting drunk and fighting and such. He told me to be careful. But I found the ferry fine-had a nice room with hot shower altho I avoided the dining area, etc. as it did seem filled with a lot of men drinking. 
Xolo,I think you'll be fine- ask around, what areas to avoid or anything you should be aware of as far as personal safety. Sounds like interesting work you'll be doing.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

xolo said:


> Ok, thanks to both of you. I'd probably be in the surrounding rural areas as well. It's to work with indigenous peoples as part of my academic program.


Hola Xolo,

My wife is from Los Mochis & I am there regularly on business where we own a home. She was an ESL teacher there for years; upon completing her dissertation we will relocate there permanently. 

Regarding security, its hazardous reputation is exaggerated but common sense and caution is advised. The U.S. State Dept.’s recent amplified warnings about Sinaloa are confusing as over the past several years the Dept. has continued to relax its alerts & warnings via its web site. The state has historically experienced comparatively high rates of intentional homicide (murder) but average or lower rates of other non-violent offenses such as property crime. Sinaloa is host to a notorious cartel bearing its name that doesn’t unnecessarily concern me but fringe elements do operate at times with impunity as a result. 

I have never felt remotely unsafe in Los Mochis or Port Topolobampo, the local beach zone & surrounding hinterlands, or driving in and out for years. Nor am I aware of any relative or friend not engaged in illegal trafficking or related business endeavors who have ever suffered any violent injustice. Common practice, as exercised by the locals, dictates travel during the daylight on primary roads, stay out of unfamiliar territory, and tend to your own business & utilize good judgment.

Regarding Los Mochis, my take deviates significantly from _Chicois8_. A dirt town with 1 star hotels and a ferry moving contraband hardly defines it. The city is young with a norteamericano influence and a robust economy. As both an agricultural and transportation hub (rail/sea) the city is very commercially engaged.

As you are likely aware, the city warehouses multiple public and private universities and colleges native to Mexico & from NOB. Possibly relating to your interests the _ Universidad Autónoma Indígena de México_ is located on the road from Los Mochis to El Fuerte. 

Socially, the city recently completed a modern Fine Arts Center and _Parque Sinaloa_ is an extraordinary park of flora from around the world originally the backyard of the city’s founder from Virginia. Upscale restaurants abound serving fresh harvested seafood and local cerveza is micro-brewed. The city is located about 10 miles from the unspoiled Pacific and some 70 miles from the rugged Sierra Madre. The folks are friendly and hospitable, but a relatively few speak English and fewer are expats.

Good luck with your studies and stay if you so decide to employ there


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

LMtortugas writes: "" Regarding Los Mochis, my take deviates significantly from Chicois8. A dirt town with 1 star hotels and a ferry moving contraband hardly defines it.""

I should have clarified the year I stayed in town, it was 1969, I also did not say it was a dirt town but a dirty town...I am sure it is lovely now a days........


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Hola LMTortugas, Thank you very much for that detailed bit of info. That really helps. I'm trying to narrow down my areas as I don't think I can cover as many as I have on my list.

What field is your wife studying?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

surabi writes : ""And have taken the ferry to and from Topolobampo (one of my favorite Mexican place names). ""

Funny thing is for years driving Highway 15 between Cd. Obregon and Los Mochis I see signs pointing to other towns who's name ends in " bampo " and have asked many folks in the area what bampo means but they just shrug their shoulders and do not know...Here is an example of town names:
Bachomobampo
Mochibampo
Huatabampo
Bacobampo
Agiabampo
Tesopobampo
Cohuibampo
and of course Topolobampo......
So if any body knows what bampo means please share......

P.S. My spell check is going nuts......LOL


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

My research says that "bampo" in Yaqui language is "water".


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks RickS, I figured Topolobampo might have something to do with a bay, ocean but then so many were inland but I guess the other bampos could mean by a lake or river......you the man.........


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

xolo said:


> Hola LMTortugas, Thank you very much for that detailed bit of info. That really helps. I'm trying to narrow down my areas as I don't think I can cover as many as I have on my list.
> 
> What field is your wife studying?


Greetings Xolo,

My wife’s program is _Language, Literacy, And Socio-cultural Studies_; the PhD is offered through the College of Education. Her focus, years as a Program Director with the Univ. New Mexico collaborating with the public school system, is empowering Latino immigrant parents in marginalized communities, mostly mothers, with ESL skills to navigate the U.S. social system beyond mere unskilled labor jobs. Many of her former students are now Dreamers with advanced degrees working in various capacities of public service. Interestingly, one lady originally from Los Mochis is graduating next month with a J.D.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

I'm not in Education but I haunt the Education and Linguistics departments, that's for sure, but my home department is Spanish and Portuguese. I've worked with immigrants and especially heritage speakers but my doctoral activities are _definitely _in Mexico. Some areas I never thought I'd be invited to (like Chiapas) are now looking different. Siempre hay tanto por hacer!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

xolo said:


> . . . I've worked with immigrants and especially heritage speakers . . .!


What is a heritage speaker?


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Topo, Los Mochis etc.*



chicois8 said:


> xolo,
> In all my years of driving the Pacific coast of Mexico I went into Los Mochis once, looking like a dirty town, 1 star hotels and a ferry boat to Baja that could be a route to move contraband, I did not like it.
> I bypass it now a days, maybe there is a reason for folks to board the Copper Canyon Train in El Fuerte some 50 miles away instead of Los Mochis...
> 
> What type of field work?????


We've taken the La Paz-Topolobampo ferry twice:
In Oct/10 stayed overnight in Topo at Hotel Marina. (2 stars?) and nothing much to see in Topo.
In Oct/15, overnight in Los Mochis Centro at Hotel Fenix (2 star?), then in Apr/16 again in Los Mochis, across the street from the Fenix, at the once-grand Hotel Montecarlo...another 2 star. We found Los Mochis easy to get around, streets laid out in a grid, clean and fairly prosperous-looking. Definitely a dearth of restaurants, at least within the few blocks surrounding our hotels. There's a large, well-maintained park a few blocks from Centro - good for walking. Definitely no reason to avoid an overnight in Los Mochis.
And before I forget, we've also spent a couple of nights in Culiacan.....and lived to tell about it. We recall a modern, busy city, quite prosperous-looking. Lots of hotels and restaurants. Didn't see even one shooting or drug transaction, even though many gringos (and even some Mexicans) warned us not to go.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

HolyMole said:


> We've taken the La Paz-Topolobampo ferry twice:
> In Oct/10 stayed overnight in Topo at Hotel Marina. (2 stars?) and nothing much to see in Topo.
> In Oct/15, overnight in Los Mochis Centro at Hotel Fenix (2 star?), then in Apr/16 again in Los Mochis, across the street from the Fenix, at the once-grand Hotel Montecarlo...another 2 star. We found Los Mochis easy to get around, streets laid out in a grid, clean and fairly prosperous-looking. Definitely a dearth of restaurants, at least within the few blocks surrounding our hotels. There's a large, well-maintained park a few blocks from Centro - good for walking. Definitely no reason to avoid an overnight in Los Mochis.
> And before I forget, we've also spent a couple of nights in Culiacan.....and lived to tell about it. We recall a modern, busy city, quite prosperous-looking. Lots of hotels and restaurants. Didn't see even one shooting or drug transaction, even though many gringos (and even some Mexicans) warned us not to go.


In post #41 statement I wrote :

""I should have clarified the year I stayed in town, it was 1969, I also did not say it was a dirt town but a dirty town...I am sure it is lovely now a days""........


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

HolyMole said:


> We've taken the La Paz-Topolobampo ferry twice:
> In Oct/10 stayed overnight in Topo at Hotel Marina. (2 stars?) and nothing much to see in Topo.
> In Oct/15, overnight in Los Mochis Centro at Hotel Fenix (2 star?), then in Apr/16 again in Los Mochis, across the street from the Fenix, at the once-grand Hotel Montecarlo...another 2 star. We found Los Mochis easy to get around, streets laid out in a grid, clean and fairly prosperous-looking. Definitely a dearth of restaurants, at least within the few blocks surrounding our hotels. There's a large, well-maintained park a few blocks from Centro - good for walking. Definitely no reason to avoid an overnight in Los Mochis.
> And before I forget, we've also spent a couple of nights in Culiacan.....and lived to tell about it. We recall a modern, busy city, quite prosperous-looking. Lots of hotels and restaurants. Didn't see even one shooting or drug transaction, even though many gringos (and even some Mexicans) warned us not to go.


Well balanced assessment, particularly concerning Culiacan. At times I think I am too subjective & defensive of Mexico, Sinaloa in particular, and all its visible problems. BUT reality sets in once again after absorbing the daily news that children at school, folks attending Church, concert goers, etc. gunned down again. Safety is a qualified term.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> What is a heritage speaker?



This is a very common term nowadays in language teaching to signify a native speaker who never studied the language formally.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> surabi writes : ""And have taken the ferry to and from Topolobampo (one of my favorite Mexican place names). ""
> 
> Funny thing is for years driving Highway 15 between Cd. Obregon and Los Mochis I see signs pointing to other towns who's name ends in " bampo " and have asked many folks in the area what bampo means but they just shrug their shoulders and do not know...Here is an example of town names:
> Bachomobampo
> ...


You are quite right Chico. 
Indictment of Mexican society.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

*enero en San Cristobal de Las Casas*



surabi said:


> True, but what you call cool and pleasant is freezing cold to me  So, vice versa, Great choice for a get away when coastal living gets too hot in the summer.


Yep, when you can see your breath, you know it's cold. And more & more I am seeing fireplaces, some gas fired, most wood burning. Wood heating stoves would be a solid industry here. With that said though, the days can be sun-filled. I am reminded of the "Indian Summers" in the Sierra mountains of California's eastern slopes . . .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

lagoloo said:


> Who needs trees when you have a window seat in your apt. on Russian Hill looking at the GG bridge?
> Worked downtown and took the cable car. ( edited here )


I moved to San Francisco in 1984 through 1990, rented a studio apartment on California Street, 2 blocks down from the Saint Francis, and directly behind the Chinese YMCA . . . enjoyed a "sneaky-peek" view of the Bay Bridge, crane your neck view of Coit Tower, while overlooking directly the financial district. Walked to work, too . . . shopping for veggies & fish in Stockton Steet, and rode my Vespa . . . I loved my time in San Francisco, and look forward to my time in San Cristobal de Las Casas this upcoming January . . . feeling very fortunate . . . :decision:


----------

